# Tarp under grass



## journeybegins (May 13, 2020)

I recently moved into my house and noticed that there is a tarp under an area of the grass by the maple tree. I'm not sure how far it extends and whether this was intentional or accidentally left there. Could it be a barrier between the grass and tree roots? Does anyone know what it could be for?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Probably lazy builders or landscapers. When you do the Screwdriver Test, you'll find all sorts of goodies under there.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Probably lazy builders or landscapers. When you do the Screwdriver Test, you'll find all sorts of goodies under there.


I'd suspect trash like above. It's fun finding shingles, plastic bags, nails, plastic bottles, etc.. when you dig around.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I found about 8 or 9 bricks and some concrete chunks a couple weekends ago.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> I found about 8 or 9 bricks and some concrete chunks a couple weekends ago.


I've found a good number of bricks around my house too. It's hardieplank on poured concrete so I have no idea why there were even bricks in the first place.


----------



## journeybegins (May 13, 2020)

dfw_pilot said:


> Probably lazy builders or landscapers. When you do the Screwdriver Test, you'll find all sorts of goodies under there.


Thanks for this! I will remove that tarp and do the screwdriver test on the problem areas.


----------



## journeybegins (May 13, 2020)

Finished digging it up. It was about 4 x 4 feet.










My neighbor said it was probably left there 15 years ago when the tree was replaced.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------

